# Ironman step up



## Bradders123 (18 Sep 2012)

Hi,

So, going for my first Tri this weekend and really looking forward to it. If all goes well (fingers crossed), I will take a step towards doing the Ironman 2013.

A few questions:

How big a step up is it?
Would you buy a TT bike or a road bike and add aero's (Bolton Course)
What is considered a good time for a 24 year old male

and most importantly...

What is the best way of fitting in training around a 8.30 - 6 Job? I can do big sessions on the weekend but will hours speed sessions help in the week?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Sep 2012)

Bradders123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, going for my first Tri this weekend and really looking forward to it. If all goes well (fingers crossed), I will take a step towards doing the Ironman 2013.
> 
> ...


 
I don't do tri, but my cycling/running experience (in relation to the bolded sections) would say:

Road bike.

You might need to double dip.


----------



## fimm (18 Sep 2012)

How long is the race you are doing at the weekend? What's your background in the individual sports/other sports? How's your swimming?)

I did my first (sprint) tri in 2007 and completed Ironman Austria in 2011. The big difference for me is that over the shorter distances you go at a far higher intensity than you do over Ironman. I was going to ride a road bike with clip-ons but then got a TT bike second hand because someone I knew was selling one (or most of one) "cheap". WRT training - for about 6 months my life was mostly work, eat, sleep and train. You will want/need to include sessions during the week! Can you commute to work by bike (if you don't already)? I (inspired and advised by my boyfriend, who has done 4 ironmans and lots of shorter races) always took one day as a complete rest day each week and I think this is a good strategy (though others may disagree).

Hope that helps... feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## Bradders123 (18 Sep 2012)

Hi,

Doing an Olympic Tri on Sat...I just want to get around for the 1st one but confident of sub 2,45 with any luck. I have played rugby all my life and have done a few 10k's and halfs.

I will train in the week but is an hour a day in the week enough as long as I do big brick sessions on the weekend?

I think the commute is about 35 miles and dont presently commute but I would incorporate it a couple times a week for training.

My swimming is ok but have accepted I will need to get a coach to make my stroke more efficient!


----------



## fimm (18 Sep 2012)

An hour a day? Yes. I don't think you need to do that much every day. There are training plans out there - I'm not sure about online, but there are books I can suggest.
I'd also suggest getting involved with the TriTalk triathlon forums as there are a lot of experienced people on there.


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2012)

Yep, Tri Talk will see you right. Just don't get involved in the sub 10 hour Ironman thread. Those guys are mentalists.


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

Bradders123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, going for my first Tri this weekend and really looking forward to it. If all goes well (fingers crossed), I will take a step towards doing the Ironman 2013.
> 
> ...


just finished 2nd tri season (2 olympics and a sprint) and very much considering doing a middle distance event in 2013 with an ironman in 2014


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Sep 2012)

Bradders123 said:


> I will take a step towards doing the Ironman 2013.


FYI, IMUK 2013 entry is still open, form HERE, but it does get booked up quickly, in fact I'm surprised you can still get in now TBH.

I was going to do it with 2 mates of mine, they've booked it but I can't get the £375.00 together sadly


----------



## Ghost Donkey (21 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> FYI, IMUK 2013 entry is still open, form HERE, but it does get booked up quickly, in fact I'm surprised you can still get in now TBH.
> 
> I was going to do it with 2 mates of mine, they've booked it but I can't get the £375.00 together sadly


 
Making a decision either way would help. The Outlaw's sold out, not sure how long for IMUK, IM Wales may open next week but it's a tough one (channel 4 are showing highlights on Sunday morning). There's plenty of Ironman distance races around although there seems to be a trend to make harder and harder ones.

As for training I think it's possible but I've never done a race that long so can't really comment. You can't do a long training session every time. Tritalk is your best bet as well as online resources. The "Ironfit" book is pretty popular and covers time limited athletes.

You could always step up to half distance to test the water. It gives you an idea of how the extra training will fit in with your life personally without making a huge time and financial commitment.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Sep 2012)

Ghost Donkey said:


> There's plenty of Ironman distance races around although there seems to be a trend to make harder and harder ones


Bolton IM is not an easy course TBH. The swim is probably par for the course, but the bike section is a physical route.

I ride it regularly, (not full distance  ). It's a 14 mile point to point ride followed by 3 x 32.6 miles laps. I do one lap quite often. 

The run is also quite challenging, (by IM standards), with a nasty hill to do 3 times, and quite an undulating 3 lap section.


----------



## fimm (24 Sep 2012)

Off the top of my head, other "conventional" iron distance races in the UK are The Big Woody, Forestman, and Challenge Henley (the last one is likely to be more expensive).
Of the less conventional races, Enduroman run a single iron distance but their emphasis is on multiple-iron-distance races (yes these do exist...) and there's Celtman, which has a "run" over two Munros...
I'm too lazy to locate websites for all these, anyone who is interested can google (and look on Tritalk, there's a big thread each year for the Enduroman races, for example).


----------



## Bradders123 (24 Sep 2012)

Well I got through it! posted a time of 2.46 which isnt to bad and I had a bit left in the tank..

I think the plan is to hit a sub 2.30 Oly then try and step up to half IM next year.

I felt quite good on the bike but the run was always going to be my weak part.

are there any amatuer TT races around where you can put yourself against other in say a 40 k trial?

Thanks


----------



## fimm (24 Sep 2012)

Time trials tend to be in miles, so look for 25 mile TTs. Not quite 40km, but as good as you're going to get IMHO.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2012)

Bradders123 said:


> Well I got through it! posted a time of 2.46 which isnt to bad and I had a bit left in the tank..
> 
> I think the plan is to hit a sub 2.30 Oly then try and step up to half IM next year.
> 
> ...


 
TT season is over. Look for things starting up again around May 2013.


----------



## Arsen Gere (26 Sep 2012)

Bradders123 said:


> I felt quite good on the bike but the run was always going to be my weak part.
> 
> are there any amatuer TT races around where you can put yourself against other in say a 40 k trial?
> 
> Thanks


 
If you want to get quicker don't back off completely over the winter.
I keep the swimming going and push the distance up a bit because it's warmer inside than out and by the time you hit the racing season the longer distance swims dont hold you back.
I do some park runs to keep my run fitness up and then some longer runs . But there are cross-country runs, 10k's , half marathons too.
Turbo sessions are good to get reference for your bike fitness and to build some strength then add some long bike rides, ride like your granny on the long runs and plow in to your turbo sessions. Trying to go hard outside on a bike in winter is hard work and you never achieve summer times so tt's get dropped. There are usually social ones around chrismas/new year but not the regular club ones.


----------



## Arsen Gere (26 Sep 2012)

On the racing front the tri season starts quite early at the end of march with some duathlons.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (28 Sep 2012)

Winter duathlons can be pretty good. The off road ones tend to be shorter but pretty intense. I'll be doing a few fell races/cross country races. 6-8 miles but I'l be running hard with some easy longer runs scattered about when I've time. You could always try the cycle hill climb races. These usually start when the TT season finishes.


----------



## carolonabike (28 Sep 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> If you want to get quicker don't back off completely over the winter.
> ride like your granny on the long runs


 
What he means, but is too polite to say is, find someone to go out with who is a lot slower than you are. I ride like a granny even though I'm not one (yet). Having said that, he does credit our rides out together with making him faster.


----------



## Demonclimber (28 Oct 2012)

In reply to first post,

It's a huge step - but achievable if you can put the time in
Road Bike - but don't limit yourself to Bolton, can't be doing with this 'only a real Ironman counts' there are plenty of fab Iron Distance races in the UK (be careful of calling all long distance races Ironmans or you'll be arrested.
Don't even think about a goal time, aim to finish.

Difficult one. Early or late sessions, hour at lunchtime?
Speedwork, not yet. You need the hours and hours of base training first.
Drop us a line if you'd like a bit of info on long distance programme (only done 4 of the buggers and hopefully not finished yet) but have a fair idea what works and what doesn't


----------



## fatmo (6 Jan 2013)

gb901 said:


> just finished 2nd tri season (2 olympics and a sprint) and very much considering doing a middle distance event in 2013 with an ironman in 2014


 
The very same for me, I have set a goal to complete an Ironman before my 40th birthday which is Sep 2015, did a couple of sprints in 2012, Ive got 2 sprints and an Olympic down for this year in preparation for my first middle distance in August, really looking forward to training which starts properly next week including swimming lessons.
I'm thinking about joining a Triathlon club and a Cycle club to get experience in group training and for helpful advice.

Good luck everyone with you events and I'm looking forward to sharing story's


----------



## Ghost Donkey (15 Jan 2013)

fatmo said:


> I'm thinking about joining a Triathlon club and a Cycle club to get experience in group training and for helpful advice.


 
This is the best thing I ever did with regards to learning from others. The clubs are generally ludicrously friendly and helpful.


----------

